# Smok Alien Silicone Sleeves



## Gen (2/12/16)

Hi! Does anyone have stock of the Smok Alien Silicone Sleeves?


----------



## Stosta (2/12/16)

Hey @Gen !

Welcome to the forums!

Is this what you're looking for? http://www.vapeguy.co.za/index.php?route=product/product&path=63&product_id=87

Feel free to tell us more about yourself over here! The Alien kit is awesome isn't it?

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/introduce-yourselves.t24/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Naeem_M (2/12/16)

Hello ... welcome to check here too: https://thevapeindustry.co.za/collections/protective-sleeves


----------



## BumbleBee (2/12/16)

Thanks @Stosta Yip, The Vape Guy has a few

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gen (2/12/16)

Great!!! Thanks so much!

@Stosta We have been vaping for about 2 years now, just recently got the alien and really enjoying it! Only thing is, like everyone else is saying, it really gets scratched easily, we've had ours for 2 weeks and the paint is already peeling off, but I guess it gives it character! Still an awesome mod!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (2/12/16)

Gen said:


> Great!!! Thanks so much!
> 
> @Stosta We have been vaping for about 2 years now, just recently got the alien and really enjoying it! Only thing is, like everyone else is saying, it really gets scratched easily, we've had ours for 2 weeks and the paint is already peeling off, but I guess it gives it character! Still an awesome mod!


Glad you remain upbeat about it! At least the sleeve can sort it out, but the question is, which colour!?!


----------



## BumbleBee (2/12/16)

Naked Aliens rock


----------



## gdigitel (2/12/16)

Half naked Aliens are not so sexy 






Sent from my SM-T815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## gdigitel (2/12/16)

So it's either all or nothing. 

Sent from my SM-T815 using Tapatalk


----------

